# AT&T Grants 3DS Owners Free Access to 10,000 Hotspots



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2011)

The 3DS's new SpotPass feature is designed to let the console automatically seek out new content every time it comes within range of a wireless Internet hotspot, a feature that just got a lot more useful across North America as Nintendo President Satoru Iwata announced a new collaboration between the company and AT&T that will see 10,000 hotspots opened up to console owners.

The support will come in the same May update that will also bring the eShop and new video streaming service, letting users who opt-in to connect automatically to more than 10,000 WiFi points for free.[/p]





Source


Well how nice of AT&T to just give those free 10000 points of Wifi.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

But only in America though.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2011)

Funny, no where near me, is an AT&T. Maybe with Rogers?

Also, couldn't Nintendo pick a better company than AT&T?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 3, 2011)

Does this need a plan or something?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh man, Nintendo is trying hard to keep the hacking down. I mean, seriously, you pretty much can't turn on your 3DS in public if you don't want to upgrade your firmware and live in North America.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Oh man, Nintendo is trying hard to keep the hacking down. I mean, seriously, you pretty much can't turn on your 3DS in public if you don't want to upgrade your firmware and live in North America.


Force update just seem to have been a rumor.

So I think you can get content without secret AP.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2011)

they really want this to be a big social thing. 

makes sense.



			
				KingVamp said:
			
		

> Does this need a plan or something?



FREE !


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Oh man, Nintendo is trying hard to keep the hacking down. I mean, seriously, you pretty much can't turn on your 3DS in public if you don't want to upgrade your firmware and live in North America.


Its true,totally agree but only if th3 3DS really update with the presence of WiFi


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 3, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno. They could configure the 3DS to automatically connect to these hotspots (and download an update if available), but require user confirmation for any other WiFi, right?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 3, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then do not update 'till it safe.


----------



## squall23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Why do people keep talking about forced updates?  Didn't Nintendo outright confirm that you can turn off wifi?


----------



## Snailface (Mar 3, 2011)

Nintendo had a similar deal with Mcdonalds with the OG DS and hardly anyone used it, lol. Probably the same the here. I think AT&T just likes the cheap publicity of this meaningless partnership with Nintendo.

Edit: It's probably too harsh to say meaningless, but most peeps will probably connect their 3DS at home.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if they will give good speed or whether it will be capped for the 3DS.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 3, 2011)

If that's the case then why couldn't AT&T let the Iphones have a wireless hotspot feature? It just cheap publicity for the masses.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If that's the case then why couldn't AT&T let the Iphones have a wireless hotspot feature? It just cheap publicity for the masses.



Because AT&T fucking suck. Seriously, you figure if you're with them, the best place for service is right by their store. But nope. There are no good spots with AT&T. 

And the thing is, if I want their services, I'd have to drive 4 hours to get to the nearest town with their hotspots (I'm in Canada). Nintendo honestly should have went with Verizon, or Rogers or some other cell phone company here in Canada. I don't even know anybody who has AT&T.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 3, 2011)

If they are giving 3DS users free wifi then i demand that us ipod touch users get free wifi aswell i mean support you own damn product at&t ohh and @Shadow Soldier Keyboard+Mouse are better than controllers


----------



## ferret7463 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am always a little wary of the word "FREE". Normally "FREE" to me has always come with strings attached,which has cost me more money than it was worth.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2011)

/me sets about finding 3ds mac address range and/or possible handshake protocol and/or things they left able to be tunnelled through.

Even more ways to get myself some free wifi out and about- thanks AT&T.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys stop complaining. You guys seem more angry than you'd be if this news wasn't announced.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, but now this means that its now 300% more easier to go to the web and make an update while your 3DS is in sleep mode...


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2011)

Just yesterday I went into Gamestation, a UK game store, and there was a Nintendo rep showing off his own 3DS to the workers in store.

He said something interesting about the spot/street pass, "Nintendo has worked a deal with BT Openzone, the Nintendo 3DS will automatically connect to their hotspots, free of charge"

BT Openzone wifi hotspots are practically littered across the country, and they're free for any existing BT customers.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Just yesterday I went into Gamestation, a UK game store, and there was a Nintendo rep showing off his own 3DS to the workers in store.
> 
> He said something interesting about the spot/street pass, "Nintendo has worked a deal with BT Openzone, the Nintendo 3DS will automatically connect to their hotspots, free of charge"
> 
> BT Openzone wifi hotspots are practically littered across the country, and they're free for any existing BT customers.


...So Ninty wants all of us have a 3DS with a hotspot so we can make *the upadate*...


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Mar 3, 2011)

The way I read this as is: "AT&T provides 3DS owners with updates that they didn't necessarily want"


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2011)

why is everyone referring to the updates rather than the fact of online gaming on the go ? 

im sure the purpose of these access points isn't just for updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... jeeez.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

You Cannot Escape from Eagle Eye / Echelon


----------



## haddad (Mar 3, 2011)

dammit! this is only in America


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> dammit! this is only in America


Now we realize how fortunate/unfortunate Americans are


----------



## monkat (Mar 3, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> I am always a little wary of the word "FREE". Normally "FREE" to me has always come with strings attached,which has cost me more money than it was worth.




Well...this time it's costing you $250.

And Nintendo a lot more.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> dammit! this is only *IN AMERICA....*













..You're Being Watched...


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 3, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> But only in America though.....



like always, we would never get free wifi access in the UK we have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh!! No thanks. I will use it with my own Wifi or Mifi. I hate AT&T! Again, I am not getting 3DS at anytime soon because of lacking third party so I will wait for 2 years or 3 years then I will see. I dont understand too rush to buying this from teenagers. No wonder, they dont know what they are doing and they aren't thinking at all. Sad!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so thats gives nintendo a more chance to update your 3DS while on the go, but it wouldn't matter anyway because i rarely take my handhelds out and i am sure a lot of others don't take their handhelds out a lot either.

wake up guys, this is only the beginning of a new nightmare why do you think i don't want any 3ds in my household, nintendo will be able to control your device and do whatever they want to do remotely without your permission and it seems everyone who is buying a 3DS is ok with that, where is your self respect? my sig says it all.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 3, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Ugh!! No thanks. I will use it with my own Wifi or Mifi. I hate AT&T! Again, I am not getting 3DS at anytime soon because of lacking third party so I will wait for 2 years or 3 years then I will see. I dont understand too rush to buying this from teenagers. No wonder, they dont know what they are doing and they aren't thinking at all. Sad!



Why are you such a closed book?!
"No wonder, they dont know what they are doing and aren't thinking at all. Sad!"
Please, be quiet.
In YOUR opinion, it's not worth getting.
It doesn't mean we all have to think like you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So please just quiet and keep your opinions to yourself.
This website is for people who WANT to play the 3DS, the DS, the Wii, the Xbox, the PS3 etc. , not for people who are all about that "Those teenagers don't know what they are doing, wanting to buy the 3DS's"
Besides, why does it bother you that we are getting 3DS's?
And by the way, I'm no teenager.
Heck, I'm still in elementary! And yet, I seem to have a point in this argument. Therefore, I find it stupid that you blame specifically teenagers ('cause of their young age) when there are thousands of adults on this site wanting a 3DS!
Sheesh.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 3, 2011)

Where I live now this means not much of anything really. Middle of nowhere TX. *watches a tumbleweed roll by*
BUT, when I lived near Phoenix AZ and I'd be out and about I'd always pick up an AT&T hotspot that... I couldn't access. This news made that little part in my happy. As for the people saying they should have gone with Verizon or something else, you have to bear in mind that they don't have Wifi setups like this in cities, AT&T does. (I think I remember hearling AT&T set them up in major cities to help cut down the strain on their phone systems.)

And just as RupeeClock said, most likely there will be other deals made too like this. And while I can see the inconvenience of Automatic updates, really that's a minor thing. Nintendo wants it's customers to have the best experience so they are making sure that their customers have access to new content for games as soon as it's available. And honestly, something like them blocking flashcarts every single time they update would probably cost more time and money than it's really worth. That might change if a 3DS cart ever comes out, but honestly, I don't see that happening any time soon since we are still working on DSi mode. If they just leave the DS cards alone that'll push publishers to jump to the 3DS and that'll give more 3rd party support.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 3, 2011)

Donald Serrot said:
			
		

> Where I live now this means not much of anything really. Middle of nowhere TX. *watches a tumbleweed roll by*
> BUT, when I lived near Phoenix AZ and I'd be out and about I'd always pick up an AT&T hotspot that... I couldn't access. This news made that little part in my happy. As for the people saying they should have gone with Verizon or something else, you have to bear in mind that they don't have Wifi setups like this in cities, AT&T does. (I think I remember hearling AT&T set them up in major cities to help cut down the strain on their phone systems.)
> 
> And just as RupeeClock said, most likely there will be other deals made too like this. And while I can see the inconvenience of Automatic updates, really that's a minor thing. Nintendo wants it's customers to have the best experience so they are making sure that their customers have access to new content for games as soon as it's available. And honestly, something like them blocking flashcarts every single time they update would probably cost more time and money than it's really worth. That might change if a 3DS cart ever comes out, but honestly, I don't see that happening any time soon since we are still working on DSi mode. If they just leave the DS cards alone that'll push publishers to jump to the 3DS and that'll give more 3rd party support.



100% agreed with this.
Besides, I think they already somewhat stopped caring for the DS and its flashcarts.
I mean, an update just came out and it didn't block anything.
Sure, they might keep trying, but I doubt they'll take it seriously anymore.
What they should do now is take care of their secure stuff like DSi mode and 3DS mode.
'Cause once those are hacked, the battle begins.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 3, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they just hate Canada. Unless I go into the backwoods of Louisiana, I always have service. 3G most of the time, too. They do have their shit moments, though, when the whole fuckin town can't get signal.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2011)

ahem... BT in the UK, please


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 3, 2011)

wow i have at&t near me and it rite across from a mcdonald too


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm using AT&T and it's perfectly fine. I don't see a problem with this.


----------



## Windaga (Mar 3, 2011)

I used to have AT&T service for my cellphone, and I've never had a problem with them. Only reason I switched is because Sprint gave me an uber Black Berry deal. 

Either way though, sounds good to me. Free is always good for me. I don't care about auto updates, but I doubt they'll force you to update without some kind of confirmation input, especially when you consider the fact that your 3DS can pick up the hotspot when you're driving or walking by, and then suddenly leave the zone and lose the connection.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm looking at this website about the AT&T Wi-Fi locations http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=13540 and to me it's a freaking gamble! Granted, the US has a few hit and misses. This doesn't mean the 3DS will ALWAYS get 'UBER' or 'FAST' connection speeds all the time. Most of those hotspots are like what 'Borders? Starbucks? Barnes N' Nobles?' To me AT&T is looking for another way to increase the bill on people using Iphones so they can support the other leechers AKA Nintendo 3DS users. This is all an assumption, not a fact.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 3, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Ugh!! No thanks. I will use it with my own Wifi or Mifi. I hate AT&T! Again, I am not getting 3DS at anytime soon *because of lacking third party* so I will wait for 2 years or 3 years then I will see. I dont understand too rush to buying this from teenagers. No wonder, they dont know what they are doing and they aren't thinking at all. Sad!


First off... WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How are they lacking 3rd party?

Second, that's your opinion. You aren't god; We all have our own opinions and you don't have to shove it down our throats.


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 3, 2011)

*There is a Wi-Fi switch on the side of the 3DS*, so stop whining about it. If you really don't want updates, then turn off the switch. I doubt they'll take DS flashcarts too seriously, if at all now. They would block 3DS carts if the ever came out, but they won't in forever, don't worry. 

So if you're not at home there is a chance you will have Wi-Fi. That's not bad. Even if it's not perfect, you aren't paying anything and you can turn Wi-Fi off. So turn that frown upside down.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at this website about the AT&T Wi-Fi locations http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=13540 and to me it's a freaking gamble! Granted, the US has a few hit and misses. This doesn't mean the 3DS will ALWAYS get 'UBER' or 'FAST' connection speeds all the time. Most of those hotspots are like what 'Borders? Starbucks? Barnes N' Nobles?' To me AT&T is looking for another way to increase the bill on people using Iphones so they can support the other leechers AKA Nintendo 3DS users. This is all an assumption, not a fact.



Look at how many hotspots are in Canada.

I wish Nintendo would do something like this with Canada, but with Rogers instead.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 3, 2011)

Meanwhile the suckers who buy NGP can pay for 3G like fools.


----------



## sergster1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol ikr


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 4, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Meanwhile the suckers who buy NGP can pay for 3G like fools.


Little off-topic, but I think I'm just going to stick with wifi only, it good enough for me.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 4, 2011)

So what, AT&T?  You still suck ass.  Go away already.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 4, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So what, AT&T?  You still suck ass.  Go away already.


It's free. Please calm down.


----------



## idulkoan (Mar 5, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> *There is a Wi-Fi switch on the side of the 3DS*, so stop whining about it. If you really don't want updates, then turn off the switch. I doubt they'll take DS flashcarts too seriously, if at all now. They would block 3DS carts if the ever came out, but they won't in forever, don't worry.
> 
> So if you're not at home there is a chance you will have Wi-Fi. That's not bad. Even if it's not perfect, you aren't paying anything and you can turn Wi-Fi off. So turn that frown upside down.


Isn't that a Wireless Switch for  3ds>3ds? or am I wrong?


----------

